# s'en prendre à (quelqu'un)



## rocivale

Hola a todos:
La frase que debo traducir dice:

"qu'ils doivent s'en prendre uniquement à eux-mêmes si..."

No se si traducir esto usando el concepto de culpa o de responsabilidad. Me ayuda algun francofono?

Mil Gracias tambien por la vez anterior,

Rocio


----------



## totor

*s'en prendre à quelqu'un* significa *agarrárselas con alguien* o también culpar o hacer responsable a alguien de algo, así que me parece totalmente viable decir

*los únicos responsables son ellos mismos*.


----------



## rightbabel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola amigos:

Contexto: descontento de las clase populares chinas en los años ochenta.

Frase: "D’autres couches de la population soutenaient ces revendications, mais leur donnaient un contenu social beaucoup plus concret : elles s’opposaient à la corruption et aux malversations des responsables, *s’en prenaient au « parti du prince »* (la classe privilégiée) et exigeaient la stabilité des prix".

NO encuentro una acpeción en el dicionario que case con este "s'en prenaient". ¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
la emprendieron con el partido del príncipe. 

(S'en prendre à......emprenderla con ; Diccionario bilingüe y guía rápida del idioma actual Collins Compact plus F-E E-F)


----------



## Papey212

Buenas, 
Además de "emprenderla con..." se suele usar bastante en castellano, "tomarla con"...
Aunque mira a ver si en el contexto de tu texto no encaja mejor "atacar" o "criticar"...

Un saludo.


----------



## rightbabel

Merci bien à vous deux


----------



## georgieporgie

Nueva pregunta
​
Buenas noches!
¿Cómo se dice _s'en prend violamment au chef de l'Etat_ en español?
¿se agarra violentamente al jefe del Estado?
Muchísimas gracias en esperanza


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Este hilo te va a aclararlo todo : 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224711


----------



## georgieporgie

Jeje, gracias, lo había leído sin darme cuenta de que haya una explicación


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir
Yo diría:* X la emprende violentamente con el jefe del Estado.*


----------



## Angel Gris

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

Los molesto con una nueva consulta: no entiendo el significado de esa frase. El contexto que tengo es sólo esta oración:

"Il va comprendre ce qu'il en coûte de s'en prendre à la terre", a menacé le député.

_"Él va a entender lo que cuesta arraigarse", amenazó el diputado._
_echar raíces / tener suerte / aprovecharse_

Verán que estoy un poco perdida... Y por la falta de contexto no puedo hacer muchas deducciones...

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Yul

_S’en prendre à_ : attaquer (qqn). Ne vous en prenez pas à moi, je n’ai rien fait de mal!

Yul


----------



## Angel Gris

¡Qué rapidez!
Muchísimas gracias, Yul


----------



## coracora

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

Hola!
Estoy traduciendo la letra de una canción que utiliza bastantes expresiones familiares y no sé como traducir esta parte (lo que va en negrita):

... un message sur le répondeur d'une mère
qu'est pas la mienne
*V'là qu'elle s'en prend à ma famille!*

...un mensaje en el contestador de una madre 
que no es la mía
??????????????????????

V'là supongo que es voilà, pero ni idea de como traducir aquí s'en prendre

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ¡Y ahora la toma con mi familia!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## coracora

Ya sé que s'en prendre à es atacar o arremeter, pero pensé que aquí significaría otra cosa.

...ella arremete o ataca a mi familia! 

No me parece que tenga del todo sentido. La madre de la que habla es su suegra, y la familia... supongo que será su novia que es con quien vive(como nos cuenta en la canción el autor) así que querría decir que la suegra ataca a su hija...

Por eso no lo veía muy claro...

Gracias igualmente.


----------



## piñata

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!
Tengo un problema: no sé como decir "peut-être que les gens ont peur que l'agresseur s'en prenne à eux" 
Yo, diria: quizas la gente tenga miedo de que el atracador se rebele contra elle... 
Pero me parece un poco raro. 
Socorro!!
Adios!

Hilo dividido. Norma 2
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Clairoone

Diría : "Tal vez la gente tema que el atracador se meta con ellos", pero no estoy segura..
Hasta pronto


----------



## manniemu

Bonjour,
J'ai cherché sur le dictionnaire français espagnol de Wordreference mais je ne vois aucune traduction de l'expression "s'en prendre à quelqu'un", ni à prendre ni à se prendre.
Je le traduirais par "tomarla con alguién" o "tomar alguién a partido".
Alguna otra sugerencia?
Por otra parte creo que se podría añadir a la entrada "prendre" (esto para los administradores).
Un saludo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Il faut effectivement aller a "tomar" pour trouver :
"Loc: "tomarla o tomarlas con alguien: prendre qqn en grippe."- http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/tomar
Aussi: "tomar manía ..."


----------



## DaniEB

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Salut, j´étais en train de lire l´Iliade et je suis tombé sur cette phrase:

Atride, c´est à toi d´abord que je m´en prendrai , et à ta folie.

Je ne comprends pas exactement l´expression "je m´en prendrai". Quelqu´un pourrait me l´expliquer? 

Merci


----------



## jacquesvd

DaniEB said:


> Salut, j´étais en train de lire l´Iliade et je suis tombé sur cette phrase:
> 
> Atride, c´est à toi d´abord que je m´en prendrai , et à ta folie.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas exactement l´expression "je m´en prendrai". Quelqu´un pourrait me l´expliquer?
> 
> Merci


 
s'en prendre à= s'attaquer à, c'est-à-dire ici: c'est toi d'abord de qui je m'occuperai et de ta folie


----------



## DaniEB

jacquesvd said:


> s'en prendre à= s'attaquer à, c'est-à-dire ici: c'est toi d'abord de qui je m'occuperai et de ta folie


 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Sandruki

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto de la UE sobre la proteción de las minorías. Tengo un problema con esta frase, no le acabo de ver el sentido, ¿alguien me podría ayudar?:
*Les Etats au sein desquels vivent les minorités doivent avoir des garanties qu'en aucun cas on ne s'en prendra à l'intangibilité de leurs frontières et de leur ordre territorial.*
Lo que está subrayado es lo que me está causando dificultad.
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## nereis89

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

Hola! ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de la siguente frase? "les Etats doivent avoir des garanties qu'en aucun cas on ne s'en prendra à l'intangibilité de leurs frontières" Gracias


----------



## Augie March

NUEVA  PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda con una expresión que he visto que ya se había comentado, pero no he sabido ligar mi consulta al hilo anterior. Ya me perdonaréis 

El texto, que narra el mito griego de la seducción de Alacmena por parte de Zeus, aborda el pasaje del intento de venganza de Hera (mujer de Zeus) atentando contra el hijo ilegítimo del dios con Alacmena, Heracles.

El fragmento dice:

"Héra la jalouse ne pourra donc pas se venger sur cette femme irréprochable. Aussi *s'en prendre-t-elle à* Heracles"

Entiendo el sentido pero me gustaría una traducción ajustada. Yo he escrito:

"En consecuencia, la celosa Hera no podrá vengarse de esta mujer irreprochable, por lo que *lo intentará* con Heracles" 

Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

"Así que se la tomó con Heracles" (pero no sé si no quedará demasiado coloquial).


----------



## Abdullah Papur

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Qué podría significar la expresión en una frase como esta (adaptada por mí a partir de algo que he leído por ahí) 

*Les marxistes pointent l'importance cruciale de s'en prendre à la propriété privée des entreprises*

"tomarla con" me parece demasiado coloquial 
"emprenderla con" demasiado desusado
"atacar" demasiado impreciso

aaaah me faltan las palabras!! ¿alguna ayuda?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Abdullah Papur said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> ¿Qué podría significar la expresión en una frase como esta (adaptada por mí a partir de algo que he leído por ahí)
> 
> *Les marxistes pointent l'importance cruciale de s'en prendre à la propriété privée des entreprises*
> 
> "tomarla con" me parece demasiado coloquial
> "emprenderla con" demasiado desusado
> "atacar" demasiado impreciso
> 
> aaaah me faltan las palabras!! ¿alguna ayuda?



Más opciones:

- *arremeter contra
- incautarse de *


----------



## Abdullah Papur

Muchas gracias Víctor. Se me ha ocurrido otra ahora:   *cuestionar *


----------



## Gévy

Hola Abdullah Papur:

Personalmente, no veo qué relación tiene con el verbo cuestionar. Me dejas bastante confundida.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MenchuMary

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos los miembros del foro, a ver si me podeis ayudar con el significado de la siguiente frase, concretamente con " s'en est pris à":
"Émoi en France autour du devoir de réserve depuis qu'un député s'en pris à Marie N'Dyaye, lauréate du prix Goncourt pour son dernier roman". 
Mi traducción es la siguiente, pero tengo dudas porque no estoy convencida, a ver si alguien me la puede aclarar:
" Conmoción en Francia en torno al deber de reserva desde que un diputado se lo impuso a Marie N'Dyaye, ganadora del premio Goncourt por su última novela"
Gracias a todos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

MenchuMary said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> Hola a todos los miembros del foro, a ver si me podeis ayudar con el significado de la siguiente frase, concretamente con " s'en est pris à":
> "Émoi en France autour du devoir de réserve depuis qu'un député s'en pris à Marie N'Dyaye, lauréate du prix Goncourt pour son dernier roman".
> Mi traducción es la siguiente, pero tengo dudas porque no estoy convencida, a ver si alguien me la puede aclarar:
> " Conmoción en Francia en torno al deber de reserva desde que un diputado se lo impuso a Marie N'Dyaye, ganadora del premio Goncourt por su última novela"
> Gracias a todos



En este caso, *Menchu*, la expresión "s'en prendre" quiere decir *arremeter *(atacar verbalmente).


----------



## Owttye

Hola!

No comprendo el sentido de las palabras en azul, por favor:

            "_Souvent renfermés, mal dans leur peau et insatisfaits d’eux-mêmes, *ils s’en prennent aux membres de leur entourage* et               les entraînent dans une escalade de tension et d’insécurité."_

             A menudo encerrados, (en ellos mismos segun contexto) mal en su ser e insatisfechos de ellos mismos*, ellos se toman a los miembros de su entorno (???) *y los lleva a una escala de tension y de inseguridad.

Queda rarisimo, eso no va bien, pienso yo ... Esta frase incomprensible para mi, es de un sitio de internet.

Cualquier ayuda por favor, gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo, *Owttye*, que la opción nº 33 te viene bien.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,





Owttye said:


> *ellos se toman a los miembros de su entorno *.


=> la toman con (ya dicho en mensajes precedentes).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alecc

Veo esto hoy en los periodicos: Le président rwandais, Paul Kagame, a profité des commémorations du génocide de 1994, lundi 7 avril, pour s'en prendre à nouveau, de façon à peine voilée, à la France à propos de son rôle toujours controversé durant les massacres.

Tengo un problema con el "s'en prendre à nouveau". En este caso, ¿qué está sustituyendo "en" de "s'en prendre"? Según yo la idea es: El Presidente de Ruanda, Paul Kagamé, ha aprovechado este lunes 7 de abril, las conmemoraciones del genocidio de 1994, para retomar de manera abierta el rol siempre controvertido de Francia durante las masacres.

Pero estoy obsesionado con ese "en", ¿por qué esta ahí, de dónde sale?.

Gracias.


----------



## Alecc

Sería perfecto que esta frase quedara en el diccionario de WR. Yo, que soy hispano hablante nativo, aprendiendo francés, y justo la acabo de ver como el encabezado de un diario. Mira que me volvía loco el descifrar de donde salía el "en" de "s'en prendre à". Sabemos que "en" es un pronombre y sustituye algo que va seguido de *DE*, *DU*, *DE LA*, *DES*, o algo numerado, pero como no tenía este contexto, es que la frase no me hacía sentido. Para nosotros que somos hablantes L2, algunas cosas que para los nativos son fáciles, para nosotros no lo son.
Nos ayudaría mucho.


----------



## Paquita

Alecc said:


> Sabemos que "en" es un pronombre y sustituye algo que va seguido de *DE*, *DU*, *DE LA*, *DES*,




Pero "en" forma parte también de algunos verbos como s'en aller, s'en faire, s'en tirer, s'en retourner, s'en remettre à ....en los que no tiene sentido.


----------



## Nicute

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je suis en train de traduire un livre et je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'expression « en s’en prenant ». Voilà le contexte : « Si elle apport d’idées, d’images et de propositions, la littérature n’a pas seulement cette fonction positive à sa disposition. Ou plutôt, elle peut exercer autrement cette fonction en s’en prenant, dans le même temps, aux théorisations en cours, ce qu’elle avance n’ayant de sens qu’à l’horizon de ce qu’elle permet de contester dans le discours théorique ».

Ma traduction : “Si bien la literatura aporta ideas, imágenes y propuestas, no tiene sólo esta función positiva a su disposición. O más bien puede ejercer de otro modo esta función “adhiriéndose” (?)/ “atacando” (?), al mismo tiempo, las teorizaciones vigentes, siendo que lo que propone sólo tiene sentido en el horizonte de aquello que permite objetar en el discurso teórico”.


On trouve dans le dictionnaire que « se prendre » veut dire « cogerse » ou « prenderse ». Mais j’ai trouvé aussi je ne sais pas où que ça veut dire aussi « inicriminar » ou « atacar ».


Quelqu’un peut m’aider ?

Merci d’avance.

Nico.


----------



## Paquita

Como puedes verlo, he unido tu mensaje a un hilo existente que te explica muy bien el sentido y te propone traducciones.. Léelo.


----------



## Nicute

Gracias!


----------

